

Affordable security audit for Rails apps - homakov
http://www.sakurity.com/?

======
flippyhead
It's affordable but how do I know? No prices listed.

~~~
homakov
I only know it is _cheaper_ than most of the USA companies. Prices are not
listed at the moment because we see no reasons to do it.

If you are a potential client and rate can seem high, but total price will be
lower than you expect - we need to discuss it.

If you are a potential client and your budget is strictly limited we would be
happy to discuss if there is anything we can do about it (dumping rates is not
an option though).

If you are not a potential client - there is no reason to expose rates
publicly for you.

IMO.

~~~
jpdoctor
Then this is nothing more than an advertisement. Flagged.

~~~
homakov
> Then this is nothing more than an advertisement

does "$150/hr" make any difference to you?

